# Rappelz



## spiked232 (May 10, 2007)

I just downloaded Rappelz Revolution, a free game over at gpotato.com and it's just not working. I posted in the tech forum basically the same info that I'm going to here. I've seen several of these posts about the same thing, but it seems noone can help out, if anyone could help me out here, I would greatly appreciated.

This is the problem:

SFrame.exe has crashed, please exit and start again

with the following information in the "additional information" tab

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: SFrame.exe
Application Version: 0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp: 47171954
Fault Module Name: StackHash_b7e3
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Code: c0000096
Exception Offset: 0038391c
OS Version: 6.0.6000.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: b7e3
Additional Information 2: 43b8a8b4fec14c984b662b597477fafe
Additional Information 3: 78d9
Additional Information 4: 2e23039c95df602999e8a8f462e1f36d

Read our privacy statement:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid= ... cid=0x0409

My system specs are as follows:

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 11/12/2007, 02:26:06
Machine name: MCCORMICK-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_gdr.070627-1500)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway
System Model: GT5428
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 838MB used, 3468MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6000.16386 32bit Unicode

If you need anymore information I will gladly surrender it to help with this problem!

Thank you in advance for your attention to this matter!

spiked232


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

uninstall the game and re download it...the reinstall it...allow sframe.exe through ur firewall...then try again...if not ther is alot of forums disscussing this on google...


----------



## spiked232 (May 10, 2007)

Yea, only redownloading it would really really suck...1.5 gigs 10 hours on my DSL connection...

I've already put it in my firewall, and the router seems to recognize it...

this is crazy...why so many hoops to play a freaking game?

spiked232


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What are the requirements for the game?

I would bet that Vista is the problem, not the game


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

If you receive those errors, either try:
- Re-downloading the client
- Re-installing client
- Updating client at another time
OR
download these working files (not sure if it works):
(click refresh if an advertisement pops up at the hosting site)

SFrame.exe:
SFrame.exe

HackShield folder:
File

Audiere.dll:
Audiere.dll

New launcher.exe:
New Launcher

Old launcher.exe:
Old Launcher

DevIL.dll:
Link


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

http://forum.mmosite.com/topics/153/200707/17/605,1.html


----------

